# se yergue



## gotitadeleche

No he logrado encontrar la palabra negrita el el diccionario. ¿Cómo se escribe la forma infinitiva?

"La Plaza de Armas de Urubamba tiene una fuente en la que *se yergue * una estatua de una mazorca de maíz".

Gracias!!


----------



## Phryne

Es *erguir*, gotita.


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

erguirse, me costó aprenderlo en la escuela y no se me olvidará nunca

saludos

yolanda


			
				gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> No he logrado encontrar la palabra negrita el el diccionario. ¿Cómo se escribe la forma infinitiva?
> 
> "La Plaza de Armas de Urubamba tiene una fuente en la que *se yergue *una estatua de una mazorca de maíz".
> 
> Gracias!!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Muchas gracias a Yolanda y a Phryne!!


----------



## lauranazario

Transfiero esta consulta al foro de Gramática.
LN


----------



## Like an Angel

Creo que la acepción que mejor se adapta en este caso es *erigir.-*

Saludinguis


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

creo que entonces, en la frase, no se conjugaría como "se yergue"

saludos


			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Creo que la acepción que mejor se adapta en este caso es *erigir.-*
> 
> Saludinguis


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Se erige, es casi sinónimo de se yergue, pero la RAE dice "erigir una estatua, por ejemplo.
Saludos.


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Creo que la acepción que mejor se adapta en este caso es *erigir.-*
> 
> Saludinguis


 
 ... Casualmente ambos verbos _erguir_ and _erigir_ provienen del latin _erigĕre_. ... No es que quiera contrariarte, pero *se yergue* es la conjugación reflexiva en Presente del Indicativo de la tercer persona del singular de *erguir*/se. 

*ERGUIR*

yergo o irgo 

yergues o irgues 
yergue o irgue 
_erguimos_ 
_erguís_ 
yerguen o irguen 

*ERIGIR*
erijo 
_eriges_ 
_erige_ 
_erigimos_ 
_erigís_ 
_erigen_ 

 SOURCE: © Daniel M. German dmgerman at uvic dot ca


----------



## gotitadeleche

Gracias Angel por tu aportación.


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

a eso mismo me referia yo. lo explicaste estupendamente, gracias





			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> ... Casualmente ambos verbos _erguir_ and _erigir_ provienen del latin _erigĕre_. ... No es que quiera contrariarte, pero *se yergue* es la conjugación reflexiva en Presente del Indicativo de la tercer persona del singular de *erguir*/se.
> 
> *ERGUIR*
> 
> yergo o irgo
> 
> yergues o irgues
> yergue o irgue
> _erguimos_
> _erguís_
> yerguen o irguen
> 
> *ERIGIR*
> erijo
> _eriges_
> _erige_
> _erigimos_
> _erigís_
> _erigen_
> 
> SOURCE: © Daniel M. German dmgerman at uvic dot ca


----------



## gotitadeleche

Phryne said:
			
		

> ... Casualmente ambos verbos _erguir_ and _erigir_ provienen del latin _erigĕre_. ... No es que quiera contrariarte, pero *se yergue* es la conjugación reflexiva en Presente del Indicativo de la tercer persona del singular de *erguir*/se.
> 
> *ERGUIR*
> 
> yergo o irgo
> 
> yergues o irgues
> yergue o irgue
> _erguimos_
> _erguís_
> yerguen o irguen
> 
> *ERIGIR*
> erijo
> _eriges_
> _erige_
> _erigimos_
> _erigís_
> _erigen_
> 
> SOURCE: © Daniel M. German dmgerman at uvic dot ca




Qué interesante, entonces hay dos formas de escribir las conjugaciones de erguir.

Gracias Phryne.


----------



## araceli

No lo sabía...


----------



## Phryne

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Qué interesante, entonces hay dos formas de escribir las conjugaciones de erguir.
> 
> Gracias Phryne.


 
gotita, *HOLD ON A SEC!!*

*erguir* y *eirigir* son dos palabras diferentes aunque tengan el mismo origen. 

*erguir**.*([url="http://del/"]Del[/url] lat. _erigĕre_).*1.* tr. Levantar y poner derecho algo, especialmente el cuello o la cabeza.
*2.* prnl. Levantarse o ponerse derecho.
*3.* prnl. Engreírse, ensoberbecerse.


*erigir**.*([url="http://del/"]Del[/url] lat. _erigĕre_).
*1.* tr. Fundar, instituir o levantar. _Erigir un templo, una estatua._
*2.* tr. Dar a alguien o algo un carácter o categoría que antes no tenía. _Erigir un territorio en provincia._ U. t. c. prnl. _Erigirse en juez._


 _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Se entiende la diferencia?


----------



## gotitadeleche

Phryne said:
			
		

> gotita, *HOLD ON A SEC!!*
> 
> *erguir* y *eirigir* son dos palabras diferentes aunque tengan el mismo origen.
> 
> *erguir**.*([url="http://del/"]Del[/url] lat. _erigĕre_).*1.* tr. Levantar y poner derecho algo, especialmente el cuello o la cabeza.
> *2.* prnl. Levantarse o ponerse derecho.
> *3.* prnl. Engreírse, ensoberbecerse.
> 
> 
> *erigir**.*([url="http://del/"]Del[/url] lat. _erigĕre_).
> *1.* tr. Fundar, instituir o levantar. _Erigir un templo, una estatua._
> *2.* tr. Dar a alguien o algo un carácter o categoría que antes no tenía. _Erigir un territorio en provincia._ U. t. c. prnl. _Erigirse en juez._
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Se entiende la diferencia?




!Perdón¡ Me refiría a lo de yergo y irgo.


----------



## Phryne

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> !Perdón¡ Me refiría a lo de yergo y irgo.


 
Jaja , eso yo tampoco lo sabía, jamás escuché esa congujación en mi vida. Lo puse porque así apareció conjugado en ese sitio y creí que tal vez en algún otro país se use dicha conjugación .

Por mi parte, es totalmente novedosa e irreconocible...


----------



## Like an Angel

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> !Perdón¡ Me refería a lo de yergo e irgo.


 
Phryne, no sabía de la conjugación hasta el momento, pero hice esa aclaración por la definición del DRAE.-

¡Saludeños!


----------



## Artrella

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> !Perdón¡




Awww Gotis... me encantaron los signos de exclamación... ah! yo tampoco sabía de estas conjugaciones, me enganché justo para aprender!!


----------



## Like an Angel

Artrella said:
			
		

> Awww Gotis... me encantaron los signos de exclamación... ah! yo tampoco sabía de estas conjugaciones, me enganché justo para aprender!!


Jajaja no me había dado cuenta de ellos, y sí, a mí me pasó lo mismo con este hilo... aprendo más sobre mi idioma que sobre los otros


----------



## sergio11

Ya que es un verbo bastante irregular, quizá les interese ver la conjugación completa en el siguiente sitio:


http://www.verbolog.com/0erguir.htm


----------



## saramar

Hola,
no se si llego un poco tarde pero en la pagina de la Real Academia de la lengua, www.rae.es podéis encontrar las conjugaciones de los verbos buscando el infinitivo en el diccionario y pulsando un cuadrado azul que aparece al lado, por ejemplo:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?TIPO_HTML=2&IDVERBO=erguir0 
*


</IMG>* *erguir.*(Del lat. _erigĕre_).*1.* tr. Levantar y poner derecho algo, especialmente el cuello o la cabeza.

Un saludo Sara


----------



## galadriel

gotita:
Quizas sería mas correcta tu frase si fuera "Gracias Angel por tu aporte". Creo que aportación no existe.....no estoy segura 

Saludos
Galadriel.


----------



## alc112

¡qué ignorantes son! yo me agrego!!! somos!!!
Ninca escuché eso, más bien nunca se me hubiera ocurrido conjugar erguirse. Erigir no lo conocía.


> Originally Posted by *Phryne*
> _ ... Casualmente ambos verbos erguir and erigir provienen del latin erigĕre. ... No es que quiera contrariarte, pero *se yergue* es la conjugación reflexiva en Presente del Indicativo de la tercer persona del singular de *erguir*/se.
> 
> *ERGUIR*
> 
> yergo o irgo
> 
> yergues o irgues
> yergue o irgue
> erguimos
> erguís
> yerguen o irguen
> 
> *ERIGIR*
> erijo
> eriges
> erige
> erigimos
> erigís
> erigen
> 
> SOURCE: © Daniel M. German dmgerman at uvic dot ca
> _


 



> Araceli
> No lo sabía...





> Artrela
> Awww Gotis... me encantaron los signos de exclamación... ah! yo tampoco sabía de estas conjugaciones, me enganché justo para aprender!!





> Like_An_Angel
> Jajaja no me había dado cuenta de ellos, y sí, a mí me pasó lo mismo con este hilo... aprendo más sobre mi idioma que sobre los otros


 
Muchas gracias!!! y disculpen por mandarlas de cabeza


----------



## Like an Angel

galadriel said:
			
		

> gotita:
> Quizas sería mas correcta tu frase si fuera "Gracias Angel por tu aporte". Creo que aportación no existe.....no estoy segura
> 
> Saludos
> Galadriel.


 
Si existe Gala, echá un vistazo a este thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=18073


----------



## galadriel

ok angel  gracias......tal vez solo es menos usado apartación que aporte .

saludos nuevamente
Galadriel


----------



## sergio11

saramar said:
			
		

> ...no se si llego un poco tarde pero en la pagina de la Real Academia de la lengua, www.rae.es podéis encontrar las conjugaciones de los verbos buscando el infinitivo en el diccionario y pulsando un cuadrado azul que aparece al lado...


 
¡Qué bueno que nos diste ese dato, Sara! porque yo siempre veía ese cuadradito azul, pero nunca se me ocurrió pulsar en él.  No sabía que eso da las conjugaciones. Creía que era un mero adorno.   Yo lo probé ahora tanto en la Web como en el diccionario en CD, y vi que también es así en el diccionario en disco compacto de la RAE.

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## saramar

Hola a todos, 
y de nada sergio11 por lo del cuadradito azul, en realidad explica en la pagina de la rae para que sirve, pero en una letra pequeñisima  

Y en cuanto a la idscusión de aportación / aporte, yo aqui en España siempre diría gracias por tu aportación. Aporte lo usaría en otros casos como aporte de energía o aporte de vitaminas, por ejemplo. 
En fin variaciones de una misma lengua común no?

Saludos
Sara


----------

